# ER is new on 3/23. Check your To Do List.



## MsMurray (Nov 2, 2005)

For the last two weeks I've checked the Tivo program guide for Thursday night ERs.
The 3/23 episode "Lost in America" has no year or original air date listed in the info, thus my "new only" SP did not schedule it to record and I had to add it to the To Do List. Thursday 3/16's promo said the next ER was new and so does the NBC website.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Interestingly, my TiVo listings have programming data, but it says (CC, Stereo, R, Letterbox) where I assume R indicates rerun. The episode title is definitely new, as you said. Bad listings. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Same missing info here. Thanks!

:up: 

(I love this part of the forum ...)


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Thank you for the heads up!! It's clearly listed as a repeat in my Guide Data.


----------



## dansachs (Nov 3, 2003)

Is this true? All my local papers call tonight's episode a repeat. I'm not familiar enough with the show to tell if I've seen this one before. "Abby and Kovac work to keep a stabbed woman alive"


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

dansachs said:


> Is this true? All my local papers call tonight's episode a repeat. I'm not familiar enough with the show to tell if I've seen this one before. "Abby and Kovac work to keep a stabbed woman alive"


I'd be surprised if there's only one that fits that description. I'm probably TOO familiar with the show to know if it's new based on that description. Seriously though, if this is new, it's very unusual that it's still not showing up in my To Do List. It wasn't as of last night anyway.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

For the record, nbc's site is saying "ALL NEW" on the episode tonight.


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

Definitely new, definitely not picked up by my FRO season pass. Stupid guide data.


----------



## JRoss (Apr 1, 2004)

crap- I just noticied and missed the first 15 minutes of the show. What gives?!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am not sure why, but my Tivo started recording this right on the dot. I hadn't checked ahead of time to see what the listings were, but I do know that my SP is set only for NEW episodes. So I am glad Tivo is smarter then I am !!


----------



## Nugget (Nov 5, 2002)

Dangit. I missed the episode.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

It was wrong for I bleieve all week. Very surprised they didn't fix / update the guide data by yesterday.


----------



## dloving1 (Feb 8, 2005)

I missed it because of the bad listing. Makes me mad.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. I actually was able to stop home to manually record it so I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## BuffaloChief (Mar 24, 2006)

Can someone post what happened in the show in terms of character story lines?


----------



## tivo_maniac (Mar 24, 2006)

BuffaloChief said:


> Can someone post what happened in the show in terms of character story lines?


- Clemente returns to the ER and people avoid him 
- Clemente becomes mad with Ray and tells him to present to him

- Kovac and Abby treat a woman with stab wounds 
- Clemente does advanced treatment on the women 
- The women dies 
- The mother suspects it is a mercy killing done by the brother

- Four kids with red hair show up looking for Archie 
- They tell him he is their father as he donated sperm between 91 and 96 
- He is delighted and starts acting as if he has been a father forever

- Neela gives a speech at a medical conference 
- Everything goes wrong at the speech: technical problems, people protest animal experiments and Neela faints because Dubenko gave her a Beta-Blocker

- Neela and Ray notice they develop feelings for each other 
- Neela proposes to move out


----------



## BuffaloChief (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks tivo-maniac! Much appreciated!


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

tivo_maniac said:


> - Clemente returns to the ER and people avoid him
> - Clemente becomes mad with Ray and tells him to present to him
> 
> - Kovac and Abby treat a woman with stab wounds


Cliffnotes. Brought to you by tivo_maniac and TCF 

He covered everything. If I could subscribe to a service like this I could every show on in an hour.


----------

